# PM sending delays



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

guys, i dont know if it's just me but any PMs i send take ages to leave my outbox, sometimes several hours! Is this normal, cos it's meant me missing some classified deals due to my message snot reaching in time!

I'm having to mark all my PMs as urgent now but even that can be slow

thanks in advance

Raj


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They don't leave your outbox until they have been read. :wink:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> They don't leave your outbox until they have been read. :wink:


really!!??? I would have though they would sit in the sent items box !!


----------

